# Language Exchange



## BenH (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I've just moved to HK after years in Northern China and I'm looking for a local here that can teach me some Cantonese in exchange for English or Mandarin. Also, I'm really only interested in meeting up with a male to do this, so as to be able to focus more on the language and less on other things 

If you're interested at all in meeting up for a chat let me know.

Also, if there are any expats reading this thread with some good advice for me in my search, pls let me know!

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*only male*



BenH said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've just moved to HK after years in Northern China and I'm looking for a local here that can teach me some Cantonese in exchange for English or Mandarin. Also, I'm really only interested in meeting up with a male to do this, so as to be able to focus more on the language and less on other things
> 
> ...


how about a old woman, very old? JW


----------



## newfounded (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, I wanted to let you know that you can post an advertisement for what you are looking for on AsiaClassified[dot]com. It will give you some exposure and hopefully you'll be able to find someone who can help you with your Cantonese!


----------

